# Which SSD Drive Is Best ?



## synthpunk (Feb 7, 2018)

My advice...

For samples with not allot of write cycles I use Samsung Evo and Crucial MX-300 series. 500G is quite affordable right now.

For more write cycles I would go with Samsung Pro. I use these for boot drives and are better for more write cycles. 10 year warranty. 

I always check this site as a SSD reference which is kept current.
https://www.hardware-revolution.com/best-sdd-solid-state-drive-holidays-2017/


----------



## heisenberg (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks for the tip. Linked webpage is excellent.


----------

